# Enhance This Sentence:  The Evening Sunset Brings Calm To My Soul.



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

Please enhance this sentence:

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

As peace & serenity sooth me.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 23, 2020)

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul, _*but soon, the the moonlight will enhance the night with it's silvery sheen.  *_


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul...
.... gently yet deeply, as it permeates my being and encompasses my entire awareness.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 23, 2020)

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul and, OUCH, stupid mosquito.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2020)

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul, whisking me to a magical place far, far away where peace and solitude awaits.


----------



## jujube (Jun 23, 2020)

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul; YEEHAW! my in-laws have finally left and this *#@&%! day is over!!!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Please enhance this sentence:
> 
> The evening sunset brings calm to my soul.



In order to enhance, I must rearrange the words a little bit;


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> In order to enhance, I must rearrange the words a little bit;
> 
> View attachment 110842


Corona should come out with a diet beer _Corona 19_, only 19 calories per bottle!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 23, 2020)

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul and the sandman is stalking me.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 24, 2020)

*The Evening Sunset Brings Calm To My Soul, **and there, in the house opposite, Mrs Armstrong gently squeezes her blackheads in the cool night air. *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 24, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> In order to enhance, I must rearrange the words a little bit;
> 
> View attachment 110842


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

The evening sunset brings balm to my soul.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 24, 2020)

The evening sunset brings calm to my soul

The beauty and tranquility of the evening sunset brings a gentle calm to my turbulent soul.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)

The evening sunset doesn't affect me.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

_Keep calm, and enjoy a Japanese sunset._


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Please enhance this sentence:
> 
> The evening sunset brings calm to my soul.



Oh, it's so easy to be trite with these types of things

So

I'll give this a serious go;


----------



## Judycat (Jun 25, 2020)

The sunset, in all its reddened glory, smashes my being into such a state of smooth tranquility that I no longer care whether sunsets occur in the morning or the evening.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2020)

Sunrise... Sunset...
"They look so natural together Just like two newlyweds should be. Is there a canopy installed for me?  Sunrise, sunset, sunrise, sunset. Swiftly fly the years Laden with happiness and tears."


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2020)

*The evening sunset brings calm to my soul. *

I think that's a beautiful sentiment just the way it is.  No need for "improvement" IMO.


----------

